# Removing Food Grease from Wool



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Inevitably whenever I go out to eat, I always get at least a little dabble of grease on my clothes. Yesterday I got a tiny bit of caesar dressing on wool pants, and it left a grease spot. Is there any way short of dry cleaning to fix this?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

omairp:

Best is to take it to a dry cleaners ASAP.

If you only had your very own copy of the CD-Rom, *The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes* :icon_smile_big: you could have clicked on the Stain Removal Chapter and looked at how to remove the specific stain or read this under general greasy stains:
For minor spills, home remedies should suffice, but for truly tough problems consult a dry cleaner. As with anything in life, the sooner you deal with it, the better. Time and heat can set stains.

*General Procedures for:*
GREASY STAINS
Dry Method:

Place the stained areas on a soft white cloth (towel) stain side down.
Dampen a pad of cotton or a soft cloth with cleaning fluid solvent. Sponge the back of the stain
Work from the center of the stain towards its outside using a light brushing motions
Sponge the stain irregularly around the edges (feathering) so there will be no line when the fabric dries.

 Dry cleaning powders -- Cornstarch, cornmeal or talcum powder will remove some fresh grease stains. Put the powder over the stain before it dries. Brush or vacuum the powder off. Repeat​


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

*The Easiest Solution: TALC POWDER!*

Thanks Andy,

I tried the talc powder thing, and it works great! I just dabble talc onto the stain, rub it in a bit, leave it for a few minutes, and brush it off. Now it's good as new! :icon_smile:

For such tiny little grease spots, I really don't want to pay for the whole thing to be cleaned, and some people say its not good for the fabric to be dry cleaned too often. This is perfect for those little spots.

Cheers!
Omair


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Omair, it is true that dry cleaning is not particularly good for clothes...but neither is leaving stains and food particles on your clothing. While the approach you have taken (one, incidentally, I have often recommended myself) may appear to have removed the problem, it is certainly possible (and in fact likely) that remnants remain within the fabric though not visible to your eye. These can damage the fabric, set over time, and attract moths and other little critters that you would rather not have feasting on your trousers. I'd still suggest a reputable dry cleaner, but in any event, you should now do your best to clean the garment...steam perhaps and a good brushing to eliminate as best you can any remaining elements of food or grease,


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

*This works.*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=68268


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

medwards said:


> Omair, it is true that dry cleaning is not particularly good for clothes...but neither is leaving stains and food particles on your clothing. While the approach you have taken (one, incidentally, I have often recommended myself) may appear to have removed the problem, it is certainly possible (and in fact likely) that remnants remain within the fabric though not visible to your eye. These can damage the fabric, set over time, and attract moths and other little critters that you would rather not have feasting on your trousers. I'd still suggest a reputable dry cleaner, but in any event, you should now do your best to clean the garment...steam perhaps and a good brushing to eliminate as best you can any remaining elements of food or grease,


Thanks for the input, I've brushed it off and steamed it with my steam iron. If it was a big mess I would dry clean it, but this was only a few little specks of dressing that found its way onto the pants. I think that should be ok for now. :icon_smile:


----------

